# FS: 150 Gallon 48"x24" x 30" Tall Tank w Steel Stand - HOLD



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OFF THE MARKET FOR NOW !

O.K. Wife says she wants the family room for the family - not for fish. I already have a 75 gallon (may upgrade to longer tank in future), a bowflex and a treadmill in there. 

So it is indeed congested. Originally to be set up for a planted discus tank - bought all the wood and sand and light  May be coming up for sale soon.

Everything is mint. Bought it from a guy who shoot TV comercial. He said he never had a fish in it. Did have some scratches on one side of the plastic frame from moving around.

Very nice steel stand made of 1.5" welded steel tubing. Will fit another 48" tank under. Pretty sure the stand itself worth a bit if your can find one.

Just the tank and stand - $375 OBO.

Pic to come.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the footprint of the tank?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

48"x24" x 30" tall. Gorgeous shape and easy on real estate. 

Just a tiny little challenge when you have short arms like me. But I manage to scrapped clean even the bottom. Been filled and tested for several weeks without leak.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> 48"x12" x 30" tall. Gorgeous shape and easy on real estate.
> 
> Just a tiny little challenge when you have short arms like me. But I manage to scrapped clean even the bottom. Been filled and tested for several weeks without leak.


Do you mean 48"x24"x30"tall = 150G??


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Do you mean 48"x24"x30"tall = 150G??


he should because my 110g tall is 48x18x30 tall.....
and if some one would buy my tank i'd be all over this deal.....


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> he should because my 110g tall is 48x18x30 tall.....
> and if some one would buy my tank i'd be all over this deal.....


30" deep? You must have long arms


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ninez: 

Oops. 48"x24" x 30" tall indeed.

It was a challenge. I actually teased my 8 years daughter $10 to drop her in there  She thought I was serious.

But then how often do you get to the bottom of the tank once it is set up right. Beauty comes with it catches


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> 30" deep? You must have long arms


no but i do bend at the waist to reach the bottom....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump for a good deal. I have seen this tank. It is in great shape. Good Luck with the sale Gordon


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

waiting for pics, Hopefully someone will want my stand & canopy so I can deliver & pick up in one trip


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Got quite many request for pic. Sorry do not know how to reply PMs with pics.

1/2" thick glass without a nick.

Picture now uploaded. Don't snooze or you may loose


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice set up... lol I baught the wrong set up a while back.....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

This would be a really nice Discus Tank. Free Bump for you!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Smiladon, thanks for reminding me 

Between wood, sand and plant, already spent over $250 getting ready to go. Not including the light and filter. Oh 14 new discus in two weeks! The only consolation is that I am keeping my 50g bare bottom discu tank as well.

After I convert my 75 gal community tank to dicus. There will be lots of good stuff FS.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank for sure


----------



## saddog (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there a canopy that goes with it, or is it tank and stand only?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As noted in the post. "Just tank and stand." Nothing else. Never had a canopy for it and does not like glass canopies


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. Over 400 hits, lots of Pms and only 1 offer 

Putting it off the market for now. Blame it on PeterChow and the beautiful shot of the column tank I just sold him


----------

